

Injecting Arbitrary Python Into EVE Online - daeken
http://daeken.com/injecting-arbitrary-python-into-eve-online

======
commiebob
Major points for hacking the game before playing it.

~~~
daeken
Well, this post would've been up about 24 hours ago, but _something_ was
distracting me.

------
walesmd
Link (and even the domain) is redirecting me to
<http://daeken.comrequest.url/?c=1> \- which obviously will not resolve.

------
likpok
You can decompile the Eve source code. Python is not in fact the best language
for obfuscating what you do.

IIRC the EVE people do what every game developer does, and stupidly assumes
that the client follows the rules.

Furthermore, all of this is against the TOS, so if you agree to that, you
can't do any of this. If you _don't_ agree to the TOS, it's fine.

~~~
DarkShikari
_IIRC the EVE people do what every game developer does, and stupidly assumes
that the client follows the rules._

No they don't; everything the client does is validated server-side. The
purpose of this is _automation_ of client-side tasks, not doing tasks which
would be impossible by game rules.

------
TheAmazingIdiot
And as usual, computers are great at automating tasks, even if somebody else
thinks of it as cheating.

~~~
daeken
Indeed. Personally, I see automation of tasks in EVE as cheating, but it
honestly surprises me that that's the case. In such an advanced world, you'd
expect to see corporations automating defense, mining, etc. I'm surprised that
CCP hasn't done something along the lines of letting people automate these
things and leave it up to the market as to whether or not players want to do
it.

It's a fairly arbitrary restriction in an otherwise very open game.

~~~
CrazedGeek
There wouldn't be any downsides to automating it, which I think is the main
issue. If there's no difference between the automated goods and the handmade
goods...

I'm sorry, I had to stop there. My comment was freaking me out with parallels
to reality. Anyway, I think a move like that would give way more credence to
the "EVE is a spreadsheet" idea, which I'd assume CCP is sorta trying to
avoid.

~~~
DannoHung
If they actually put a fun combat game in there, nobody would care if the
manufacturing game was all number crunching.

Honestly, if it could be automated, I'd find the number crunching game more
interesting.

